# Changing belt for Simrad Wheelpilot WP 30



## Gilbert4 (Dec 24, 2008)

I have a Simrad Wheelpilot WP 30 on my 34 foot sailboat. The belt needs changing. Can anyone tell me how to take off the front plate to get the old belt off and to put the new belt on.

Someone said there are some screws in the back which hold the rollers which have to be pulled to get the front plate off. Is this correct.?

I also herd that you just pry off the front plate with a screwdriver. Is this correct.?
Any help in telling me how to do this would be appreciated.

Mike L
Ventura Ca


----------

